# Übersetzungs Verwaltungs Tool



## magmaa (29 Januar 2009)

Hallo ich Software oder Tools die einem bei der Übersetzung von Dokumentionen hilft. Die Textpassagen die sich immer wieder von Anlage zu Anlage wiederholen in mehre Sprachen verwaltet oder zur Verfügung stellt.
Kennt jemand sowas?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2009)

...für was für ein System....? Für WinCC (flexible) gibt es da etwas von einer Fa. aus Hannover (müsste ich morgen nachschauen)...

Oder war die Frage allgemeiner Natur...?

gruß Helmut


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

an brauchbaren Desktop-Lösungen gibt es den *Personal Translator *
und *translate pro*.

Die teureren Version haben auch solche Funktionen wie Satzarchive,
so dass sich wiederholende Texte nicht neu übersetzt werden.

Nachtrag:
Ebenfalls schon mal angeschaut habe ich mir das *Translation Memory
System*, ist aber eine andere Preis- und Leistungsklasse.


----------



## magmaa (29 Januar 2009)

@Reparatur was für wincc flex wäre auch nicht schlecht 

Aber hauptsächlich geht es um schriftliche Dokumentationen und die in  Russisch.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...für was für ein System....? Für WinCC (flexible) gibt es da etwas von einer Fa. aus Hannover (müsste ich morgen nachschauen)...
> 
> Oder war die Frage allgemeiner Natur...?
> 
> gruß Helmut




www.dcc-global.de bzw http://www.dcc-shop.de/ 

das sind die Jungs aus Hannover. Die waren auch bei 7 nach 5 in der Hechelei und auf der SPS-Messe in Nürnberg

der DCC TranslationEditor ist ein AddOn für WinCC flex


----------



## sps-concept (29 Januar 2009)

*Übersetzung*

Hallo,

hatte schon mal was ziemlich weit entwickelt für den Eigenbedarf. Übersetzt ganze Sätze mit Platzhalterfunktion und auch Wort für Wort.






















André


----------



## ge-nka (13 Februar 2009)

http://www.promt.de/translation_software/desktop/


----------

